# do mac pro's support the nvidia Geforce 8 Series Video Cards?



## YuriyNYR (Jul 30, 2006)

Topic: im just curious if there is enough space for them. i know that they have pci express x16 slots but not sure if they have enough room for them. ?? thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

ok, to use a video card in a mac, it has to be a mac video card. unlike pcs, you can't just buy any old video card and stick it in. it will not work. the reason why is because every video card has firmware on it. think of it as a bios just for the video card. well, it also controls how the card talks to the rest of the hardware and os. so the firmware on mac video cards is different then the firmware of pc video cards.

now, there are those that try to make adjustments to the firmware and flash the cards to work in macs, but it does void the warranty of the card, and there are questions of legality, so you're on your own to find such sites.


----------



## YuriyNYR (Jul 30, 2006)

oh ok now i understand it. i really wouldnt even need a super gaming card for the mac anyway. i just want a mac because they render 3D applications WAY faster than any pc's.

would you say that the Quadro FX 4500 is the best card for design and editing? for the mac of course. 

when i was customizing the macpro on apple.com, they only had like 3 video cards to select. a 7300GT Nvidia, the ATI X1900 XT, or the Quadro FX 4500... i see that i can also have 4x 7300GT's SLI'd which is kind of nuts but dont know if its as efficient as the Quadro FX 4500.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

no, macs do not do sli. they will just fill up your pci express slots with video cards, which will not be linked in any way. the ati x1900 xt is the card for gaming. the quadro will only do you good if you are using software that specially takes advantage of that card.


----------

